# PJ Harvey



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Are there any Polly Jean Harvey fans here?

I had heard that she was more popular in the US than in Britain, although I don't know how true that is being as she is from Dorset so you'd think she'd be more popular in her home country. In the US, at least, she is thought of as a bit of a nutjob who sings about weird things.

I was first introduced to her in 2007 with the album White Chalk, which was and remains one of the saddest albums I've ever heard. I immediately loved it and searched out her other work, to find that it was all much harder-sounding and more in-your-face and that White Chalk was in fact a pretty radical one-off departure from her usual sound. Her music is so personal (to her) that, despite the title, it took me two years to realize that "The Piano" wasn't about beating a woman to death. 

Anyway, I love her and own all her albums. The next one comes out in February.


----------

